# xvidcore.dll not found?!



## FurryFox (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, Whenever I try to put a video on Windows Movie maker or anything, a pop-up repeatedly says "xvidcore.dll not found". Does anyone know how to make it not do that?


----------



## net-cat (Apr 27, 2008)

Install Xvid.


----------



## FurryFox (Apr 27, 2008)

yah, and then what do I do with it?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 27, 2008)

Nothing, the codec should work on its own.

Just play the video like you were going to before.


----------



## FurryFox (Apr 28, 2008)

no i mean, where do I put it?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2008)

Once you install it via the executable (just use the default folder setting X:\Program Files\Xvid), Windows Media Player should automatically start using it. You shouldn't have to do anything aside from running the installer.

Is it still giving you trouble after you installed?


----------



## FurryFox (Apr 28, 2008)

So... I put xvidcore.dll into the X: Program Files/Xvid folder?


----------



## codewolf (Apr 28, 2008)

FurryFox said:


> So... I put xvidcore.dll into the X: Program Files/Xvid folder?



Read Carefully:

1) *Download XVID*
2) *Install XVID*
3) *Open windows movie maker like you would normally and it will work.*


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2008)

FurryFox said:


> So... I put xvidcore.dll into the X: Program Files/Xvid folder?



Well, X: being whatever your primary drive is. I should've just said C:, I guess, but people always do that...you can realistically install it wherever you want.

So, just install with the default option on there and you should be set.


----------



## beatcapra (Mar 10, 2011)

FurryFox said:


> Okay, Whenever I try to put a video on Windows Movie maker or anything, a pop-up repeatedly says "xvidcore.dll not found". Does anyone know how to make it not do that?


 Hi,
Just visit this site...
http://www.fix-all-dll-errors.com/xvidcore.dll/

this will help in case of missing or downloading dll's .
helped in my problem.


----------

